# Craigbourne yakkin............



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi all,

I managed to meet up with a couple of local yakkers here in Tassie and headed out Colebrook way to a rather large dam called Craigbourne  , which is stocked by IFS with brown, rainbow and brook trout, atlantic salmon and the never ceasing pest, the redfin perch.

It was calm, bright and pretty good at about 9am when we launched, off the water at about 2pm.  I managed 1 redfin and a nice atlantic of 51cm which was taken for Sunday's dinner (smoked salmon, hmmmmmmmmmmmm) 8)

I managed to boat the salmon, with him doing summersalts in between my legs :shock: all the time thinking I am going to cop a jighead in my nether regions at any time   , then when I thought he was quitening down , over the side he went again :roll: :roll: but was still connected to the jighead. Great fun ehh :?:


----------



## scupper (Aug 30, 2005)

Good fish there chiefshaka,
We dont get many (any) of them here in SA but I did see some caught recently in NZ. Fantastic fish up to 15lb.

REgards Scupper


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmmm, salmon, yummy. I'd love to catch one someday...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW4wxmUAABPfgAASQKEACIyAGAAvZ9+gIABkNU/RJpqaaHtKaP1R6epqCnoUNGIaGRkMECWajRliz3MKT6REgykLoK/Pc2g9jUb8X8a5T4IWIQZzIqY35WjvbZ3CHJCmKaKcMurKC20sWoyxlyGAaZn62yEi1OgRQFBgaXF3JFOFCQbjDGZQ


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

That's a bloody good fish Mr Greenfeet, a 51cm atlantic is a prize :!: Well done Chief, have IFS done a recent re stock of Craigbourne? :?:


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

This dam has the muddiest edges I've seen on any lake before. The kind of stuff that you sink into up past your knees and then lose your shoes trying to get your feet back out again. I tried to slide my way across it into the water.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Although the prowler is great at riding the waves it's a bit more tricky on the solidity of mud. :roll: I nearly flipped into the mud. Baut managed to slide on into the drink with just one muddy foot.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Was an enjoyable session. We had the whole lake to ourselves.

I only caught 2 of those pesky pests the Redfin. The biggest of which was this 38cm model.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

bloody beautiful fish Dave and hell of a Reddie Vertigrator ... lake obviously holds some quality fish.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Gents!
Do you kill the redfin?
Is it introduced or natural?


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

Killed 'em this time, but I usually toss 'em back. Usually they're tiny undersize pests. They fight like a piece of weed and get to your lure before any trout get the chance. Oh and they're introduced too, so no need to feel any guilt when culling them.

I ate one for dinner tonight baked, with baked vegies. Their an okay eating fish but don't compare to atlantics, trout or the humble flatty.


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

Red,

Nah, I'm not greedy :wink: once is enough. During the warmer months when you dangle a lure or plastic you can have schools of 40-50 redfin chasing the lure :evil: :roll:

Scupper,

I heard that the fish in NZ had migrated from here in Tassie :wink: :wink:

Poddy,

I don't believe so, must be one coming up soon.

Biggera,

I cull all the redfin I catch as they are an introduced species as Vert has already stated. I fished from the bank one afternoon with a 3" bass minnow in the pearl olive hoping for an atlantic or 2 :wink: managed to land in 30 min approx 35 redfin :roll: :roll:

ps Ate mine tonight as well :wink: smoked salmon, ah the taste still lingers as I type :wink: :wink: 8)


----------

